# The Best and Largest Commentary Collection Online



## Travis Fentiman (Jan 27, 2017)

I am humbled to introduce the best and largest Bible Commentary collection online:

Bible Commentaries - ReformedBooksOnline 2,200+​
This collection includes:

– Every commentary that Charles Spurgeon gave his top recommendation (3 stars *** ) and ‘good’ recommendation (2 stars ** ) to in his Commenting and Commentaries (1876);

– Every Reformed, Puritan or otherwise good commentary we could find on PRDL and EEBO that is in English;

– Every relevant commentary mentioned by Dr. Richard Muller in his survey of the major Reformation and Puritan era commentaries in McKim’s _Historical Handbook of Major Biblical Interpreters_ Buy that is in English and online;

– Most of the older Bible commentaries that a Bible-believer would be interested in, that are free online (in the public domain, pre-1920’s);

– The best of the commentaries listed in Cyril J. Barber’s _The Minister’s Library_ (1974), including his top recommendations;

– The major commentaries from the Early and Medieval Churches that have been translated into English;

– And many more.
​The majority of these commentaries are fully available and free online. The best commentaries are categorized at the top of each of the pages. 

Only a very few contemporary commentaries after 1975 have been included; we hope include a selection of the better ones down the road.

I hope this resource is a great help to you and to all those across the world who love God's Word. If you know of persons who desire Bible commentaries, especially in foreign countries (missionaries, pastors, believers, etc) who are not easily able to attain or purchase such, please send them the link (and to whoever else you know who this may be of benefit to).

May the Lord bless this to you.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## kodos (Jan 27, 2017)

Excellent work! I'll be referring to it often, I'm sure. May God bless your labors, brother.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ask Mr. Religion (Feb 1, 2017)

You got some wider recognition, Travis:

https://www.monergism.com/blog/online-bible-commentary-resources

https://heidelblog.net/2017/01/a-new-online-resource-for-bible-study/


----------



## Travis Fentiman (Feb 1, 2017)

Ask Mr. Religion said:


> You got some wider recognition, Travis:



John Hendryx and R. Scott Clark are kind. I am very appreciative.


----------



## Travis Fentiman (Feb 1, 2017)

I grabbed all of the 1500's and 1600's commentaries off of the various pages in the collection above, and put them onto one page, for your convenience (in the order of the books of the Bible):

Reformation & Puritan Bible Commentaries 620+​


----------

